# Gib's new catchbox setup with funneling! YAY! Video Included



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

So I wanted to start shooting 3/8th steel as opposed to peewee marbles that I have used since I first got into shooting as my backstop is in a grassy area and my marbles often get stuck in the grass and are a PITA to collect when I want to shoot lots. With this setup all I have to do is shoot, Walk up and empty the bucket into my pouch and away I go, The catchbox over all is 2 feet cubed I plan on adding legs to it and hanging the catch bucket underneath, Also because it is made out of MDF i want to add something to the front to help protect against possible misses that might damage the catchbox, I have a big sheet of foam that is used for extra bed cussion I will likely use. I will also need to weather proof it eventually but for now I will lug it back inside when not in use.






Overall cost was about $25


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

very cool set up.. i like it..


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks! I love hearing the sound it makes when dropping into the catch bucket, Lets me know the ammo dropped into the bucket and not into the grass!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That is actually really nice!!!! Good job!! Thanks for sharing a GREAT idea!!!!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Very good idea.

What bands are you using?


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

brooklyn00003 said:


> Very good idea.
> 
> What bands are you using?


Therband gold, 3cm by 25.5cm


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Great idea!

I like it a lot!

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

nice shooting and nice nice catchbox.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I love it, nice job of design and well made. Cool watching the ball roll around and drop in the bucket.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

don't they recoil out of the box when the taret is hit?


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Deimos said:


> don't they recoil out of the box when the taret is hit?


If you're shooting 3/8" and it fsomehow ails to rip through both sides of a mere sodacan, then either your bands are waaaaaay too weak, or you are.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Deimos said:


> don't they recoil out of the box when the taret is hit?


as darb stated with this setup one would not be shooting at something your ammo cannot penetrate for that obvious factor, Soda cans are about all that is hung from this


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am shooting bottle caps with 9.5mm steal and they cant penetrate it but they dont bounce back .All balls falls in my catchbox.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

brooklyn00003 said:


> I am shooting bottle caps with 9.5mm steal and they cant penetrate it but they dont bounce back .All balls falls in my catchbox.


Yes small objects like this work aswell, As long as the force impacted is enough to continue a forward trajectory your golden.


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

So I decided that I need a catchbox. I dreamed one up and drew up some plans. Then, I decided to see what other people have done. Yours is almost exactly what I drew. Thanks for showing me what my finished product is going to look like.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job Gib, nice set up.


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

I was thinking of making a catchbox out of a traffic cone with a towel jubalee clipped on the end if u get a hit it will do the same and roll to the end of the cone and even if u miss it will still travel to the end and collect in the towel only problem is I can't find any road works on at the moment lol


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

BUMP

I love this design and this is exactly how I want to make mine. I have one question though. How do you calculate the measurements needed to make the funnel?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think I figured out how to achieve this. If i cut out the bottom a few inches larger than the bottom of the box and draw an X from corner to corner and cut I will have a funnel right?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I was thinking of building this into the base of my catch box but the price is putting me off a little ATM

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-10INCH-PLASTIC-SQUARE-GARAGE-FUNNEL-/390337649547?pt=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item5ae1efdb8b#ht_1179wt_1135


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

What a great idea, I like that a lot!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Gib, once again you've inspired me, but when I'm building I'm not shooting








I saw your post and decided that it was time for me to build a new catch box because my cardboard one was starting to warp. I had some MDF and a bunch of drywall screws + some wood glue to work with. I built it about the same size as yours 18"x18"x24"tall. 
I can post pics if anyone wannts...but I just wanted to say thank you for giving me the inspiration to get off my Azz







and into the garage.


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

a cool catchbox. I have to build one too... the idea of the funnel is great!
I hope you don't mind if I copy


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

After shooting with this setup for some time there is a few things I would change, Mine was built with MDF and if you accidentally shoot the front you will put holes through it.

Even so it still last me months and months of shooting and it is still usable to this day, It may be worth it to add additional wood to the front (thin multiplex if possible) so that if you shoot it the box will not take much damage.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

For those wondering how I made the funnel this is how I went about doing it:

My overall box was 2x2 feet so I figured out the size of the triangle pieces as if it were laying flat, I then added about an inch to each inner side and cut out 4 of those triangle pieces. With the increase in size the pieces will only fit slanted, I used masking tape to hold its shape inside by box while I glued it all together. When it was all dry I took a circular drill bit and blasted a hole in the center for the ammo to drop through and voila.


----------



## Greywolf (Jul 16, 2011)

i love the design I may make one when I get the stuff.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

Gib said:


> After shooting with this setup for some time there is a few things I would change, Mine was built with MDF and if you accidentally shoot the front you will put holes through it.
> 
> Even so it still last me months and months of shooting and it is still usable to this day, It may be worth it to add additional wood to the front (thin multiplex if possible) so that if you shoot it the box will not take much damage.


You could remove the front (maybe leave a bit of the bottom so the ammo wont roll out) and grind some angles on the sides of the sidepanels. It's not like the front-panel has to be there. The back-panel should provide enough structural integrity.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

briliant catch box gib


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Hit and run said:


> After shooting with this setup for some time there is a few things I would change, Mine was built with MDF and if you accidentally shoot the front you will put holes through it.
> 
> Even so it still last me months and months of shooting and it is still usable to this day, It may be worth it to add additional wood to the front (thin multiplex if possible) so that if you shoot it the box will not take much damage.


You could remove the front (maybe leave a bit of the bottom so the ammo wont roll out) and grind some angles on the sides of the sidepanels. It's not like the front-panel has to be there. The back-panel should provide enough structural integrity.
[/quote]

I see what you are saying, I would leave a but of the bottom still to make sure the funnel has alot of area to be glued in.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Probably the best catch-box I have ever seen so far.

Really, great job, i love it alot!.


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Best catch-box so far and should be reasonably easy to make one!!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks! It does work quite well


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Glad I bumped this thread. It seems many (including myself) have been inspired by your catchbox.


----------

